
Ask HN: Why does the logo of this Chinese app stutter and color shift? - ActsJuvenile
You might have noticed many videos shared from a Chinese app like this one:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;gDbbhjP.gifv<p>What strikes me is their logo.  I have never seen any other video logo stutter and color shift.  Is it merely a flashy aesthetic choice, or is there some other technical wizardry going on?
======
Yatima1460
I think it's the glitch/vaporwave style of this app

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ss.android...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ss.android.ugc.trill)

